# Family or Kids Pictures for Spring



## Ron5234 (Feb 18, 2008)

My wife is trying to start a photography business. She has been taking pictures for a while but just started doing it as a business. She will not charge for taking the pictures just for the cost of proof book and photos. For now her photo prices are very low. I will also take $5.00 off the price of the proof book and give a free 5x7 with your order! Thanks!!



http://www.sabrinahullphotography.com/



I think there is contact info on the website or phone 850-982-7630



Thanks,

Ron


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Ron5234 (Feb 18, 2008)

btt


----------

